

Why a Psychologist Might Be at Your Next Interview - haidut
http://www.usnews.com/articles/business/careers/2009/06/17/why-a-psychologist-might-be-at-your-next-interview.html

======
tokenadult
How much good the psychologist actually does in the hiring process is very
iffy. Many theories of personality testing have no validation at all.

<http://www.nytimes.com/2004/10/10/books/review/10SATELL.html>

<http://www.skepdic.com/myersb.html>

<http://forums.randi.org/archive/index.php/t-42351.html>

The risk for someone who desires to be hired is that a bogus test may screen
out an eager job-seeker. And the risk for the employer is that an unvalidated
test may select less competent and less motivated employees than other hiring
processes.

------
mynameishere
Listen, just completely off topic, but something has been bothering me for a
long time.

What the hell is going on with the light-gray-on-white formats everywhere?
When did this start? And why? Who is responsible for this? Every single book,
repeat, EVERY SINGLE BOOK, going back 100s of years, uses black [1] text on
white or cream paper. There's no light gray in the world of books. This is a
consensus formed by centuries of production and consumption.

Now, it's easy for me to go CSS -> Disable Styles -> All Styles, and so get
readable text, but the average person is just left to suffer. It's not an
isolated problem. It's like _every_ website is doing this lately. What's going
on?

[1] Really, dark purple.

------
jganetsk
Psychologists know nothing about code, so they'd be of limited use when
interviewing coders. But, I'd be curious as to what they actually can
ascertain about coders.

